# How do you open .sol and .swf files



## simplicity (Nov 6, 2004)

Can anybody tell me how to open those types of files?

I am sorry...i'm sure this is a pretty "beginner" questions...and make make some yawn.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

.sol is a macromedia file, usually used with FlashMX shared objects
.swf is a flash file you need macromedia  flashplayer to view,

and flash to open.


----------



## simplicity (Nov 6, 2004)

thanks....i'll give it a try...geez, i thought i was pretty computer literate...but i'm sure getting a lesson in so many things these days.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

At least for SWF, you can use IrFanview, if you have it installed (and the addin).


----------



## rude (Mar 8, 2004)

.sol files
http://www.buraks.com/asv/tools/sve.html

.swf files 
http://www.openswf.org/spec/toc1_4.html


----------



## simplicity (Nov 6, 2004)

Awesome....thanks...sounds foolproof...we'll see


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

SWF Opener 1.1

http://www.unhsolutions.net/SWF-Opener/index.shtml


----------

